# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  شبح 1974 و1978 يطارد هولندا

## العالي عالي

*


يمني  المنتخب الهولندي النفس بأن لا تتكرس عقدة المتر الاخير عندما يتواجه مع  نظيره الاسباني بطل اوروبا اليوم الاحد على ملعب "سوكر سيتي" في جوهانسبورغ  في المباراة النهائية لمونديال جنوب افريقيا 2010.* 
*ويدخل المنتخب "البرتقالي" الى المباراة وشبح نهائي عامي 1974 و1978  يطارده حيث خسر امام المانيا الغربية ثم الارجنتين بعد اربعة اعوام.*

*دخل الهولنديون الى مواجهتي اللقب في نسختي 1974 و1978 وهم مرشحون فوق  العادة لكي يخرجوا منتصرين لكنهم منوا بالخيبة في نهاية المطاف، الا ان هذه  المرة لن يكونوا المنتخب الاوفر حظا للظفر باللقب لانهم يواجهون المنتخب  الاسباني بطل اوروبا الذي كان افضل منتخبات النسخة التاسعة عشرة بامتياز  وقد يلعب ذلك لمصلحتهم.*

*ما يزال الهولنديون يتذكرون جيدا نهائي 1978 التاريخي كما حال العالم  بأجمعه لان المنتخب البرتقالي باسلوب اللعب الشامل الذي طبقه مدربه رينوس  ميكيلز كان افضل المنتخبات في العالم خلال تلك الحقبة لكنه اصطدم بالعزيمة  الالمانية وجماهير ميونيخ التي احتشدت لمؤازرة صاحب الضيافة.*

*وصنف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم عبر موقعه الرسمي ذلك النهائي من  المواجهات الكلاسيكية في تاريخ نهائيات كأس العالم والكرة المستديرة.*

*"كنا الاقوى عام 1974"، لعل عنوان هذا الكتاب الصادر عام 2004 في  هولندا، يؤكد تماما مدى خيبة الامل والمرارة الهولندية، وذلك بعد 30 عاما  من خسارة المنتخب الوطني امام نظيره الألماني الغربي في نهائي ميونيخ. خاض  المنتخب الهولندي بقيادة المدرب القدير رينوس ميكيلز كأس العالم عام 1974  وهو مرشح فوق العادة لاحراز اللقب، لكن اماله تحطمت أمام المنتخب الألماني  الغربي في ذلك اليوم.*

*ففي 7 تموز(يوليو) عام 1974، التقى المنتخبان الالماني الغربي والهولندي  للمرة الاولى في مباراة رسمية. وكان سبق للمنتخبين ان التقيا 19 مرة لكن  جميع هذه المباريات كانت ودية، وهذه المرة كانت الجائزة مرموقة لان الفائز  سيتوج بطلا للعالم، في حين يخرج الخاسر خالي الوفاض.*

*بلغ المنتخب الهولندي المباراة النهائية بعد ان اجتاز بنجاح الدور  الثاني اثر فوزه على الارجنتين 4-0، وعلى المانيا الشرقية 2-0، وعلى  البرازيل 2-0، فخاض المباراة النهائية من دون ان يدخل مرماه اي هدف في  مبارياته الثلاث الاخيرة. واشاد البرازيلي ماريو زاغالو باداء منتخب هولندا  بعد ان اعجب باسلوب الكرة الشاملة التي كان يعتمد عليه وقال بعد خسارة  فريقه امامه "اليوم خسرنا امام افضل منتخب في البطولة".*

*لا شك بأن اسلوب الكرة الشاملة كان لحظة حاسمة في تطور اللعب من الناحية  التكتيكية وكان يكمن في قيام جميع اللاعبين بالهجوم دفعة واحدة والدفاع  دفعة واحدة أيضا. في كل مرة، كان احد اللاعبين يترك مركزه، كان يتوجب على  زميله أن يحل مكانه، ولم يكن المدافعون يترددون في الصعود الى الهجوم،  والمهاجمون في الارتداد الى الوراء.*

*كانت هذه الاستراتيجية تتطلب لياقة بدنية عالية من اللاعبين وتقنية لا  مثيل لها، لكنها اعطت ثمارها بسرعة. فبعد غياب دام 36 عاما عن البطولات  الكبرى، لفت المنتخب الهولندي انظار النقاد الذين رشحوه لاحراز لقب كأس  العالم 1974.*

*ويلخص نجم المنتخب يوهان نيسكينز اسلوب المنتخب الهولندي وتحديدا قائده  وصانع العابه الهولندي الطائر يوهان كرويف بقوله "عندما تكون الكرة في  حوزته، اغمض عينيّ واركض، ليس امامي اي شيء اخر اقوم به، لانني ادرك تماما  بانني ساتلقى الكرة في افضل الظروف".*

*اما المنتخب الالماني الغربي صاحب الضيافة، فأكد فعالية كبرى في الدور  الاول من خلال تغلبه على السويد 4-2، وعلى بولندا 1-0، وعلى يوغجوسلافيا  2-0. بيدان الخسارة التاريخية امام الجارة المانيا الشرقية في الدور الاول  جعلت النقاد يشككون في قدرة المنتخب الالماني على اجتياز العقبة الاخيرة في  الطريق نحو النهائي.*

*عشية النهائي الكبير الذي احتشد لمتابعته 75 الف متفرج في الملعب  الاولمبي في ميونيخ، كانت المعادلة واضحة: من ناحية، هناك المنتخب الهولندي  المرشح القوي الذي حظي باعجاب واحترام الرأي العام من خلال اسلوبه الشيق  والاستعراضي والهجومي، ومن ناحية اخرى، المنتخب الالماني الذي يحلم برفع  الكأس امام انصاره والذي على الرغم من عدم جمالية اسلوبه، فهو كان يضم في  صفوفه ابرز نجوم الكرة العالميين امثال فرانتس بكنباور وغيرد مولر وبول  برايتنر.*

*اعلن الحكم الانجليزي جاك تايلور انطلاق المباراة في تمام الساعة  الرابعة. لم تمض ثوان حتى كانت الكرة في الشباك! ماذا حصل بالضبط؟ يقول  رجال الاحصائيات بان لاعبي المنتخب الهولندي تبادلوا الكرة في ما بينهم 13  مرة قبل ان يتخلص يوهان كرويف من رقابة بيرتي فوغتس ويتوغل داخل منطقة  الجزاء حيث عرقله اولي هونيس. ركلة جزاء! بعدها وجد كرويف صعوبة كبيرة في  التخلص من رقابة فوغتس الذي راقبه كظله. لكن بعد مرور 63 ثانية، تقدم  نيسكينز من ركلة الجزاء ونفذها بنجاح في مرمى الحارس الالماني سيب ماير  مانحا التقدم لمنتخب بلاده. حتى تلك اللحظة لم يكن احد من لاعبي المنتخب  الالماني قد لمس الكرة.*

*اعتقد البعض بان نتيجة المباراة قد حسمت. ويتذكر جون ريب المباراة تماما  بقوله "كنا نريد ان نجعل الألمان يركضون، لم نكن نعي هذا الامر لكن هذا ما  قمنا به. رحنا نتبادل الكرة في ما بيننا ونسينا ان نسجل هدفا ثانيا". ومع  مرور الدقائق بدا المنتخب الهولندي يتساهل وسرعان ما دفع الثمن. ففي  الدقيقة 26، قام فيم يانسن بمخاشنة برند هولتسنباين داخل المنطقة، فاحتسب  الحكم ركلة جزاء ترجمها بنجاح بول برايتنر مدركا التعادل لألمانيا. ويتذكر  غيرد مولر تلك اللحظة بقوله "عندما نظرت الى برايتنر تأكدت بأنه سيسجل".*

*ونجح المنتخب الالماني الغربي الساعي الى احراز لقبه العالمي الثاني بعد  عام 1954 في التقدم قبل نهاية الشوط الاول في المباراة الرقم 101 لمدربه  الشهير هلموت شون. سار راينر بونهوف بالكرة على الجهة اليمنى ومرر كرة  عرضية باتجاه مولر. نجح "المدفعجي" في الاستدارة على نفسه ليسجل هدف الفوز  2-1. وللمفارقة كان الهدف رقم 100 لالمانيا في نهائيات كأس العالم.*

*خاب ظن الاشخاص الذين اعتبروا بأن المنتخب الهولندي سيبادر الى الهجوم  في الشوط الثاني، لانه خلافا لذلك، نجح المنتخب الالماني في الحصول على اول  فرصة في هذا الشوط. كان بونهوف قاب قوسين او ادنى من اضافة الهدف الثالث  لمنتخب بلاده عندما تطاول لكرة برأسه فمرت سنتيمترات قليلة الى جانب  القائم. ورمى المنتخب الهولندي بكل ثقله في المعركة، بيد ان المنتخب  الالماني المنظم بقيادة بكنباور وسيب ماير وفوغتس نجح في التصدي لجميع  الهجمات الهولندية.*

*طوال الدقائق التسعين، كانت المباراة اشبه بمعركة، أكثر منها مباراة في  الشطرنج بين مدربين إستراتيجيين بالدرجة الاولى. في المجمل، احتسبت 41 ركلة  حرة منها 27 لمصلحة المانيا الغربية مقابل 14 لهولندا. نجح المنتخب  الهولندي على مدى نصف الساعة الاخير من المباراة في محاصرة المرمى الالماني  من دون نجاح. في المقابل، وقف الحظ في بعض الاحيان الى جانب المنتخب  المضيف لكي يحافظ على تقدمه والحاق الهزيمة الوحيدة برجال رينوس ميكيلز في  ثماني مباريات في كأس العالم.*

*بات المنتخب الالماني الغربي رابع منتخب يتوج بطلا للعالم على ارضه وبين  جمهوره بعد الاوروغواي عام 1930 وايطاليا عام 1934 وانجلترا عام 1966. كما  اصبحت المانيا الغربية اول منتخب يحرز الكأس الجديدة لكأس العالم. وكان  المنتخب البرازيلي الفائز بكأس العالم عام 1970 للمرة الثالثة احتفظ بكأس  جول ريميه الى الابد في القارة الاميركية الجنوبية.*

*وقال يوهان كرويف بعد المباراة: "كانت المرة الاولى التي نواجه فيها  منتخبا وضع خطة محكمة ونجح في تنفيذها بحذافيرها. اما بالنسبة الينا فقد  افتقدنا الى لاعب مثل غيرد مولر".*

*اما فرانتس بكنباور فقال بدوره: "افتتاح التسجيل مبكرا ساعدنا كثيرا.  هذا الهدف جعل الضغط يزداد على المنتخب الهولندي ونجحنا في العودة في  المباراة. عندما تقدمنا في المباراة، لم يكن سهلا المحافظة على التقدم".*
*
*

*الارجنتين 1978*

*وبعد اربع سنوات وهذه المرة في الارجنتين، خرج المنتخب الالماني الغربي  من البطولة مبكرا خلافا للمنتخب الهولندي الذي بلغ المباراة النهائية للمرة  الثانية على التوالي. وللمرة الثانية، سقط امام الدولة المضيفة الارجنتين  1-3 بعد التمديد. لم يتمكن الهولنديون من بلوغ القمة بعد ذلك، إلا عندما  توجوا ابطالا لكأس أوروبا عام 1988. في تلك البطولة نجح المنتخب الهولندي  في تحقيق نصر تاريخي ضد المانيا الغربية 2-1 في نصف النهائي.*

*تحسر الهولنديون على فشلهم للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد هزيمتهم في  المباراة النهائية على ملعب "استاديو مونيمونتال" 1-3 بعد التمديد. فبعد  عودته إلى المباراة من خلال رأسية ديرك نانبنغا التي رد بها على هدف ماريوس  كيمبيس في الشوط الأول، كان المنختب البرتقالي قاب قوسين أو أدنى من تحقيق  النصر عندما صد القائم كرة من تسديدة روب رينسنبريك في الوقت بدل الضائع  من المباراة، الا ان القدر شاء ان تنتصر الارجنتين بعد التمديد بفضل هدفين  من كيمبيس ودانييل بيرتوني.*

*افتقد المنتخب الهولندي في النهائيات خدمات كرويف وويليم فان هانيغيم  ويان بيفيرين الذين رفضوا المشاركة مع المنتخب، خلافا ليوهان نيسكينز واري  هان ورود كرول وروب رينزينبرينك الذي كانوا من التشكيلة التي خاضت نهائيات  1974، وهذه المرة كان النمسوي ارنست هابل مدربا عوضا عن ميكيلز. وكانت  بداية "البرتقالي" مخيبة حيث سقط امام المنتخب الاسكتلندي 2-3 وتلقت شباكه  هدفا رائعا تاريخيا سجله ارشي جيميل الذي توغل وسط ثلاثة مدافعين قبل ان  يدع الكرة داخل الشباك، لكن "البرتقالي" تأهل الى الدور الثاني بفارق  الاهداف عن ممثل بريطانيا الوحيد في النهائيات.*

*وعلى غرار نهائيات 1974، انقسمت الفرق الثمانية المؤهلة الى الدور  الثاني الى مجموعتين، فتأهل المنتخب الهولندي عن المجموعة الاولى بقيادة  هابل الذي سبق ان توج على الصعيد الاوروبي مع فيينورد الهولندي. ويدين  المنتخب البرتقالي بتأهله الى رينسينبرينك الذي احتل المرتبة الثانية في  ترتيب هدافي البطولة بعد الارجنتيني كيمبيس.*

*وفازت هولندا على النمسا ثم المانيا الغربية حاملة اللقب، قبل تحقيق فوز  صعب على المنتخب الايطالي في المباراة الاخيرة والحاسمة عن دور المجموعات،  والتي سجل خلالها ارني برانت هدفين، كان احدهما في مرمى الخصم والاخر في  شباك فريقه، قبل ان يمنح اري هان بطاقة التأهل لمنتخب بلاده بتسديدة من  خارج المنطقة العمليات.*

*وتقابل المنتخب الهولندي مع نظيره الارجنتيني المضيف في المباراة  النهائية في 25 حزيران(يونيو) وكان الهولنديون على موعد اخر مع الدموع،  لكنهم يأملون ان يكون الوضع مختلفا بعد 32 عاما على قارة مختلفة، من دون  عقدة البلد المضيف.*

*بدأ مدرب منتخب الارجنتين لويس سيزار مينوتي الحرب الكلامية قبل يومين  من المباراة عندما قال: "يملك المنتخبان جميع الاسلحة ليقدموا مباراة  نهائية رائعة بيد ان المنتخب الهولندي اقل قوة مما كان عليه عام 1974، لانه  من المستحيل تعويض لاعب بمكانة يوهان كرويف" الذي قرر عدم المشاركة بسبب  تهديدات تلقاها بحسبه شخصيا.*

*وكان جميع افراد المنتخب الارجنتيني يلعبون في اندية محلية باستثناء  ماريو كيمبيس الذي كان يدافع عن الوان فالنسيا الاسباني، وهو الوحيد من بين  افراد المنتخب الارجنتيني الذي خسر امام هولندا بالذات 0-4 في الدور  الثاني عام 1974.*

*وشهد الشوط الاول سيطرة ارجنتينية بمواكبة جماهيرية كبيرة، وسنحت فرص  كثيرة امامه لافتتاح التسجيل لكن برتوني وباساريللا ولوكيه اهدروها تباعا  في الدقائق 15 و19 و24.*

*واثمر الضغط هدفا سجله كيمبيس عندما راوغ مدافعين هولنديين وسجل كرة  زاحفة فشل الحارس الهولندي يونغبلود في التصدي لها (37) لتنفجر فرحة كبيرة  في المدرجات.*

*وسنحت امام روب رينسينبرينك فرصة لادراك التعادل قبل نهاية الشوط الاول  بدقيقة واحدة بيد ان اوبالدو فيلول انقذ الموقف.*

*في الشوط الثاني هاجم المنتخب الهولندي بضراوة املا في احراز هدف  التعادل، بينما اعتمد الارجنتينيون على الهجمات المرتدة.*

*واثمر الضغط الهولندي اخيرا بعدما سجل الاحتياطي ديك نانينغا هدف  التعادل قبل انتهاء المباراة بثماني دقائق مسجلا الهدف المائة في البطولة  بكرة رأسية اثر تمريرة من رينيه فان دي كركهوف.*

*وافلتت الارجنتين من هزيمة محققة في الدقيقة الاخيرة عندما ارتطمت كرة  روبي رينسبيرينك بالقائم.*

*وقال رينزينبرينك بعد المباراة: "لو دخلت كرتي المرمى لكنت اصبحت هداف  البطولة وافضل لاعب فيها وتوج منتخب بلادي بطلا، لكن القدر شاء عكس ذلك".*

*واحتكم الطرفان الى شوطين اضافيين ونجح كيمبيس في وضع المضيفين في  المقدمة رافعا رصيده الى 6 اهداف فتوج هدافا النهائيات. وتابعت الارجنتين  افضليتها ونجحت في تسجيل هدف ثالث حمل توقيع دانيال برتوني (115).*

*وهكذا احرزت الارجنتين كأس العالم للمرة الاولى، وخسرتها هولندا للمرة  الثانية على التوالي امام الدولة المضيفة بعد سقوطها امام المانيا الغربية  1-2 قبل اربع سنوات في ميونيخ، لكنها تأمل هذه المرة ان يكون المجد من  نصيبها في مواجهة منتخب يبحث بدوره عن معانقة الكأس للمرة الاولى.*
*
*

*طريق هولندا الى النهائي* 

*في ما يلي طريق هولندا الى المباراة النهائية لمونديال جنوب افريقيا  2010:*

*- الدور الاول:*

** المجموعة الخامسة:*

*هولندا - الدنمارك 2-0*

*هولندا - اليابان 1-0*

*هولندا - الكاميرون 2-1*

*- ثمن النهائي:*

*هولندا - سلوفاكيا 2-1*

*- الدور ربع النهائي:*

*هولندا - البرازيل 2-1*

*- نصف النهائي:*

*هولندا - الاوروغواي 3-2*

*- النهائي:*

*هولندا - اسبانيا ؟؟*

----------

